# Christmas Avatar



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

metallica5456 said:


> Heya Buddy! Got any Christmas Avatar in mind for me ??? Andrew


I couldn't think what to do to it ..... How's this ???


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you made a new thread for me Im touched LOL LOL well you know how it jumping around right now???? Can you put a santa hat on it and let it jump like it is now??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

or possibly move the candy cane further into the upper right corner??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A new topic is the easiest way to send you the Avatar ... Can't attach Images on PMs
And might as well open these requests to All
Something like this maybe


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

speed it up just a tad, if you can and we have a WINNER!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

OK .. And I forgot to "Dance" the cane outer glow color


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

i think it suits me well, !!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you are so awesome, man!!! Thanks a bunch!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks Good on You  ... You have a Merry Christmas also .... Anybody Else ???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Jay,

If possible, I'd love to have the still candy cane so I can incoporate it into avatars that I already have. Would you mind uploading it for me to grab?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And how about your own? When are you going to Christmastifize it?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> And how about your own? When are you going to Christmastifize it?


Christmastifize??? That's why I love the Holidays!! It brings out all kinds of new holiday lingo!! LOL


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a habit of fabricationizing my own words. I guess I speak my own language.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I see....nothing wrong with that. When I was a toddler, (I have a identical twin brother) it took my mother forever to get me to interact with others using real words. I (and him) were perfectly speaking in our own language to one another. As long as we could communicate ourselves we were satisfied.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> And how about your own? When are you going to Christmastifize it?


I can't ... I'll loose my 65x65 limits .. And it started snowing outside last night


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How do you lose the size limit? It appears to be 65 x 65.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually, I also like the flashing candy cane as shown in the first post.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Noyb said:


> I can't ... I'll loose my 65x65 limits .. *And it started snowing outside last night*
> View attachment 228785


We got about 4 inches last weekend here. Any idea how much you guys are supposed to get??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Jay, if you'd like the Christmas one I think I may be able to work some magic for you.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, I also like the flashing candy cane as shown in the first post.


The Flashing Cycle/Color will depend on the Number of animated Frames ... and will be an un-editable Gif .. (Unless you have Photoshop)
and I need to know the Avatar size ...

I'm not sure what to send you ??? .... Here's what I used


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

metallica5456 said:


> We got about 4 inches last weekend here. Any idea how much you guys are supposed to get??


Just now passing ~~~ 4 Inches and it's supposed to snow the rest of the day.
I've got to decide when to fire up the John Deere and quit playing on the computer


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's OK Jay. I already grabbed the still one and that's fine. I don't think I'll use it this year but wanted to have it for future use as I really like it. I appreciate it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hey Frank ... I wasn't sure what Avatar size you used ???
Can you use these 50x50s ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cookiegal .. Did you see Brandy licking the Cane ???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that one. It's cute. But can you remove what's left of the tongue when the tongue is not supposed to be there? It looks like teeth or something but if you look at the one I'm currently using, you don't see anything when the tongue is not out. I hope you know what I mean as I'm having trouble expressing it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Jay, can you do one like the one I have now but liking the candy cane?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

so cute!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's the timing ??? .. I also closed the mouth before the lick


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great but can you tilt the angle of the cane slightly to the right so it's away from his eye but the tongue still licks it (make it a bit smaller if necessary)?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The timing is great. :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Any Better ???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's perfect but it's the one with the ribbon. Can you do the one I'm currently using as well? I'll keep them both.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, Jay. I selected the avatar without the Santa hat. I don't get that much in the Christmas spirit.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Thanks, Jay. I selected the avatar without the Santa hat. I don't get that much in the Christmas spirit.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Merry Christmas to you all the same, Mr. Frank.!!

And to Cookiegal and Jay as well!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like I got confused in my Haste .. Sorry
How's this ??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Perfect Jay! Thank you very much!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Anyone else want a Christmas Avatar ??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

whoa !!?? 150 per hour?? man all I have is 100 bucks...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Scrat might look more festive with a Santa hat.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And Scrat might like a Candy Cane to Nibble on ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Who's Next ???


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Jay and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When our cats are Merry, They wag their tail


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay can you remove the candy cane and possibly animate my head by moving it in some way, side to side or whatever


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't know about "moving" the head yet ... That's a Major Change
But what happened to last years Christmas animation .. The face was animated and the avatar was bigger ???
I also changed the duration of the animation so it doesn't stop after 32 times


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

it has to be 50x50 Jay which is why I can't use the previous image of 65x65


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

No Problem ... Here's 50x50 with Cane/Hat and without


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks Jay!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Holler anytime and have a Very Merry Christmas


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Christmas Jay


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

do believe I like it.......thanks, Jay.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe Santa could cheat and ride the plane.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Once a year does not earn Frequent Flyer miles


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay could you christmatise this for me and size it to 90x90 px or would I lose too much of the image?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It will get a little Pixelated .... It depends on what size you view it at ????
I'd swear I can hear him Purr


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

hey it's a she! thanks muchly Jay it's just purrfect! :up:


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Where do I get a copy of the waving face with the Santa hat on?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Using FireFox ... Right click on the image and choose "Save Image As" ..
These will be a little larger than the previous post .. _(Deleted)_
you need to grab both .. one for after Christmas














If you still have trouble [Private Message] me your Email Address


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Nyob


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I see you got it .... Looks good on You .. Holler anytime


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah was not sure if coping it from the web page and choosing .gif would keep it waving, I like the Snoopy Christmas tree one to


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Snoopy tree was for member Dradr


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I know someone else is using it just thought it was cute


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love this thread! it's great to see all the new festive avatars  :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Who's Next ???


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

fantastic now i am going to use this one


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Can you do this one with the hat on and change the text to D'oh?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. But it may not look right at 50x50 pixels ???


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Well, I like it anyway! Thanks Jay!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And when you want to take the Hat off ...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello *noyb*,

I created a new thread for my request, then I saw this. 

Here is the link to the thread I made.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

That's amazing, thank you!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks great.....eeerie but great! 

I deleted the other thread Cody since it's no longer needed.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> I deleted the other thread Cody since it's no longer needed.


Great, thank you.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd prefer it with some teeth and a seasonal red nose!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

His teeth fell out .. I had to fetch them off the ground and a Black Cat ran off with his nose 
Merry Christmas Ya'll


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Noyb said:


> His teeth fell out .. I had to fetch them off the ground and a Black Cat ran off with his nose
> Merry Christmas Ya'll
> 
> View attachment 229011
> View attachment 229013


And a Merry Christmas to you! I enjoyed the video.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Jay, is there anything you can do to make Brandy New Yearsy? If possible, a small top hat that says Happy New Year? 

I've put back the ordinary one in case you need it to start from.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Will this work until I can figure out how to turn on the TSG sound effects ??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I love it, especially with the thingamajig in his mouth (I forget what you call that).

But you can't really read it so maybe without the text would be better. Can the colour of the hat be changed to red or blue?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can't you hear the Party Horn ???
Not enough pixels to make the hat readable ...
I would help a little if Mike could get us 100x100 pixels


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think you uploaded the wrong image Jay.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Check Again .. I was editing for transparency


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, I see your edit.

I'm not crazy about the flashing text since it hides his face.

Hmmmm.........not sure about the colour now as it clashes with the thingy.

Can you find a hat with no words on it? Maybe blue would go better. Sorry.....don't mean to give you a lot of trouble.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Standby .. I wonder how it would look Over the Hat ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How This ???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually, I prefer just the hat and thingy without the flashing text.

Is there any way you can take the text off the hat and make the hat dark blue?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's easy, but takes a couple min


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is my ninja


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I love it Jay! Thank you soooooooo much! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thefasninja,

You're using that as your User Profile Photo rather than your avatar. Please remove it as your profile photo must be a photo of you, as stipulated in bold red letters when uploading profile photos. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And No Running with Sharp Knives either  ..








You can use this as your Avatar if you want it


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Doesn't Brandy look dapper?


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Cookiegal said:


> Doesn't Brandy look dapper?


:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

poochee said:


> :up:


Are you ready to Party ?


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Noyb said:


> Are you ready to Party ?
> View attachment 229118


Yep! Thanks.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Noyb, hope you had a great christmas!! Got any interesting New years avatars for me today???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is all I can think of


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

cool thx


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Jay, I was taking down my New Year's avatar and looking to replace it with the animated one of Brandy licking his face but now I can't find that picture. I'm sure you had animated that for me in the past and that's what I was using. I was wondering if you still have the animated one without the Christmas stuff?


Will one of these work ????


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, those are great. Thanks! :up:


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay sweetie would you resize me to the board limit, thank you in advance


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You're already at 50 pixels tall and that's the limit ... (50x50 @ 19.5KB) .... 
Unless you've donated to support TSG, Then you're allowed 65x65 pixels @ 29.3 KB
Pick one ....


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

yes I've donated, thanks Jay!


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

Noyb said:


> And No Running with Sharp Knives either  ..
> 
> View attachment 229117
> 
> You can use this as your Avatar if you want it


Thanks for the avatar now I'm using this


----------

